# Η πέμπτη φάλαγγα και ο πατέρας της



## bernardina (Dec 5, 2013)

«Πέμπτη φάλαγγα του Φράνκο» που λειτουργεί υπέρ του υπουργού Παιδείας, αποκάλεσε το Συμβούλιο του Εθνικού και Καποδιστριακού Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών ο Θεοδόσης Πελεγρίνης, μιλώντας το πρωί της Τετάρτης σε εκδήλωση του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών για την κατάσταση στα ελληνικά Πανεπιστήμια.

Η είδηση δημοσιεύτηκε παντού (εγώ πήρα το συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα από εδώ), το σχετικό βίντεο παίχτηκε στις ειδήσεις συνοδευόμενο από την προϊστορία της φράσης κατά Πελεγρίνη. Ισχυρίστηκε, με άλλα λόγια, ο πρύτανης ότι τον όρο τον επινόησε ο στρατηγός Φράνκο λίγο πριν καταλάβει τη Μαδρίτη με τους φασίστες του.

Για αποκατάσταση της ιστορικής αλήθειας, ο όρος και η φράση ανήκουν στον Εμίλιο Μόλα. 

Ο αγγλικός όρος είναι fifth column, quinta columna στα ισπανικά. Ως προς το περιεχόμενο, σημαίνει μια μικρή ομάδα ανθρώπων που υπονομεύει εκ των έσω μια μεγαλύτερη, με κατασκοπία, σαμποτάζ, προπαγάνδα κλπ.

Αυτά ως προς το ιστορικό ατόπημα -την λαθεμένη πληροφορία- του πρύτανη. Ως προς την ιδέα να αποκαλέσει πέμπτη φάλαγγα αυτούς τους ανθρώπους  για την ώρα δεν θα κάνω το παραμικρό σχόλιο.


----------

